# Dystrybucja do nauki

## rastman

Czy ktoś jest w stanie polecić jakąś dystrybucję Linuksa, która pozwoliłaby mi naprawde nauczyc sie tego systemu? No co tutaj dużo mówić Gentoo jest fajne i na pewno przy nim zostane, ale wg mnie jest zbyt "wygodnickie" i na pewnym etapie pozostaje ta świadomość, że można by wziąć się za coś bardziej rozwijającego.

----------

## SlashBeast

W takim razie uzywaj LFS.

----------

## canis_lupus

mnie własnie gentoo najwięcej nauczyło...

----------

## largo3

Slackware.

----------

## BeteNoire

LFS.

----------

## timor

Ubuntu nauczy Cię pokory...  :Razz: 

----------

## matiit

A opensuse cierpliwości  :Smile: 

A na poważnie to chciałbyś się nauczyć "how it works?", czy jak ludzie Tworzą dystrybucje?

jak to pierwsze to już ją masz, a jak to drugie to LFS.

----------

## canis_lupus

IMHO Gentoo to taki prawie LFS tylko że opakowany w skrypty...

----------

## Poe

PLD 1.0   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## rastman

No chodzi o to, bym mogl bardziej poczuc, że linux to linux a nie jak mam tutaj - olbrzymia wygoda dzieki portage. Jakas dystrybucja, ktora ma swoej drzewo pakietow, ale zeby nie bylo az tak rozbudowane - tylko podstawowe. Moze arch?

----------

## timor

Umiesz slack'a, umiesz linux'a.

----------

## matiit

To zrób własne distro, nie oparte o nic.

----------

## C1REX

 *rastman wrote:*   

> No chodzi o to, bym mogl bardziej poczuc, że linux to linux a nie jak mam tutaj - olbrzymia wygoda dzieki portage. Jakas dystrybucja, ktora ma swoej drzewo pakietow, ale zeby nie bylo az tak rozbudowane - tylko podstawowe. Moze arch?

 

Chcesz się nauczyć ręcznie kompilować?

----------

## rastman

Raczej samemu rozwiązywać wszelkie problemy. Znajdować brakujące zależności, itp. Zatem zobacze Slackware.  :Wink: 

----------

## c2p

 *rastman wrote:*   

> Raczej samemu rozwiązywać wszelkie problemy. Znajdować brakujące zależności, itp. Zatem zobacze Slackware. 

 

Chciałbym mieć tyle wolnego czasu  :Wink: .

----------

## 4rturr

 *Quote:*   

> No chodzi o to, bym mogl bardziej poczuc, że linux to linux a nie jak mam tutaj - olbrzymia wygoda dzieki portage. Jakas dystrybucja, ktora ma swoej drzewo pakietow, ale zeby nie bylo az tak rozbudowane - tylko podstawowe. Moze arch?

 

Czy to juz nie zahacza o delikatny masochizm?   :Wink: 

----------

## timor

 *4rturr wrote:*   

> Czy to juz nie zahacza o delikatny masochizm?  

 Też mi się tak coś kojarzy, że to chyba nie legalne...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## C1REX

polecam:

```
emerge -C portage python
```

A żeby było ciekawiej, można jeszcze dodać

```
emerge -C gcc
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> polecam:
> 
> ```
> emerge -C portage python
> ```
> ...

 

To się nie uda z nowszymi wersjami Portage.

r10003, r10004

r10171, r10172

r10184, r10185

----------

## jodri

Tez sie sie kiedys nad tym zastanawialem. Jednak linux to linux. Samo szukanie zaleznosci nic nie da. Pliki sa podobne w prawie kazdym linuxie, a to ze w jednym cos przy starcie sie konfiguruje tak czy inaczej nie ma dla mnie juz znaczenia / w Slackware zreszta tez mozna zrobic sprawdzanie zaleznosci i ta dystrybucja jest OK/. Lepiej poswiec troche czasu na napisanie czegos, wpierw w bashu pozniej moze cos wiecej. To bardziej ksztalci niz szperanie w zaleznosciach.

----------

## C1REX

No właśnie nie wiem za bardzo czego ma niby nauczyć ręczna kompilacja, skoro w dzisiejszych czasach już tego się prawie nie robi.

Lepiej nauczyć się skrypty pisać, by system automagicznie coś robił, a przy tym jeszcze był stabilny.

----------

## matiit

Co w dzisiejszych czasach się nie kompiluje?  :Surprised: 

----------

## timor

C1REX czy ty aby na pewno masz u siebie Gentoo?    :Wink: 

----------

## C1REX

Po to mam gentoo, by ręcznie nie kompilować, a portage robił to za mnie.

----------

## Drwisz

 *rastman wrote:*   

> Raczej samemu rozwiązywać wszelkie problemy. Znajdować brakujące zależności, itp. Zatem zobacze Slackware. 

 

No to wybierz jakiegoś linuksa opartego o *.rpm. Zabawa z zależnościami gwarantowana   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## timor

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> No to wybierz jakiegoś linuksa opartego o *.rpm. Zabawa z zależnościami gwarantowana  

 Dobre  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

>  *rastman wrote:*   Raczej samemu rozwiązywać wszelkie problemy. Znajdować brakujące zależności, itp. Zatem zobacze Slackware.  
> 
> No to wybierz jakiegoś linuksa opartego o *.rpm. Zabawa z zależnościami gwarantowana  

 Głupoty gadasz, za czasów gdy używałem PLD nie miałem zadnych problemów z depsami (w Ac, nie mowie o 3.0 Th), swego czasu jakaś grupa developerów z Redhata zachwycała się jakością rpmów w pld.

----------

## C1REX

W takiej mandrivie też nie miałem nigdy problemów z zależnościami. 

W sumie to nigdy nie miałem problemów z RPM - niezależnie od dystrybucji. PLD nie używałem.

----------

## rad_kk

 *Quote:*   

> swego czasu jakaś grupa developerów z Redhata zachwycała się jakością rpmów w pld.

 

I z tego co się orientuję nadal tak jest bo sporo rpm-ów z pld trafia do fedory  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Drwisz

A to ciekawe, bo mi nigdy nie udało się tych problemów nie mieć. Niezależnie od dystrybucji. Był to jeden z powodów do migracji na gentoo. Kończyło się na tym, że musiałem sporą część systemu kompilować "ręcznie" i samemu tworzyć pakiety.

----------

## timor

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> A to ciekawe, bo mi nigdy nie udało się tych problemów nie mieć. Niezależnie od dystrybucji. Był to jeden z powodów do migracji na gentoo. Kończyło się na tym, że musiałem sporą część systemu kompilować "ręcznie" i samemu tworzyć pakiety.

 To samo miałem, poczynając od redhat'a, przez aurox'a i fedorę - zawsze było coś co potrzebowałem skompilowane inaczej niż domyślnie.

----------

## Poe

na mandrake 9.1 nie mialem zadnych problemow. zawsze jak chcialem cos zainstalowac mowilo, ze pakiet pociagnie za soba to to i to. a w PLD mialem problemy. moze po prostu dlatego, ze nie potrafilem tego obslugiwac [:

----------

